# Behr Weatherproofing Wood Stain question



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

I built a fence at my house in march-april and was planning on putting a finish on it this next week when im on vacation from work. Im leaning towards using the Behr Weatherproofing Wood Stain for Decks and Fences. Ive heard good things about it. Its kinda pricey at $159 / 5 gallons. but ive heard its one of the top products out there. The 5 gallon bucket says it will cover 1,500 square feet. My fence is roughly 250 ft long x 6 ft tall. Which should be right at 1,500 sq feet. I know i will have to cover the front and back so i know thats (2) 5 gallon buckets of this stuff already. On the Behr website they reccomend the first coating to be thick at about 250 - 300 sq ft per gallon. And on the 2nd coating 500-600 sq ft per gallon. My questions i have are:

- Has anybody else used this product? What did you think about it?

- I have a 5 gallong "back pack" sprayer i plan on using to apply this finish. ANy forseeable problems there?

-For those that have used this product was one coat sufficient ?

- How often do you re apply? yearly? every other year? every 5 years?


----------



## SurfHunter (Oct 17, 2011)

Call Behr and they will answer all of your questions.

You would have much better results using a stain pad for applying the stain this way it penetrates the wood 
better.
Or have someone with you using the the Satin pad while your spraying..

2 coats for sure

http://www.behr.com/Behr/home#view=30;vgnextoid=3468ea6621ca5110VgnVCM1000008119fea9RCRD;channel=HEADER_NAV


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

nobody on lumberjocks has used this product before? originally i was leaning towards the semi transparent stain but after talking with some people at the paint stores they said the solid stain would protect better than the semi transparent.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Where did you heard that it was a good product? Consumer Report?


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Steven…actually that is where i read it. They had it #1.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Forget Behr and use sikkens

http://www.sikkens.us/en/Products/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Anybody elsr


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Or does anybody prefer cabot or olympic…i believe those are the lines Lowes carries


----------

